# 2k2 4 cylinder owners-YOUR PULLEYS ARE HEEERE!!



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, we just received word that we will be receiving the new 4 cylinder pulleys from Unorthodox tomorrow!!!!!! They are now available on our site!!!!

Click here 
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/20nisali4unr.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Just like the world to treat me like this ... I'm all there way here in Hong Kong and my car is all the way there in Canada ... ... just when things were getting good for the Altima. That's sad, man!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey while you're in HK, I need a couple of "rolex" watches.. 

PM me.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

After what happened to *Guerrero* 
I don't know if I want a pulley anymore. Too much work for a 
Shade Tree mechanic like me!


----------

